# This Is One Of The Funniest Videos I've Ever Seen



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: Not only does he try scoring on his basket, but he misses three times and gets blocked the 4th time! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm moving to Belgium and going pro. Right now.


----------

